# Freshwater here I come!



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi, I doing something I haven't done in years. I bought a NJ fishing license(with trout sticker) and I off two chase the freshly stocked lakes,rivers and ponds in the area. The in-shore fishings sooooo bad I gotta try something else. So we'll do that for a month or so and get back to the saltwater in a month or so. I'll let ya no how I did.........Does anybody no a good trout bait???


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings woodie!

Depends on what they stocked...

Rainbows are notorious for hitting Velveeta cheese, corn, marshmallows, and Power Bait. Once they've been out of the hatchery and in the real world for a while, they start to pick up on mealies, garden worms, and flathead minnows. When the weather warms in a week or two, try small Rooster Tail and Mepps spinners.

Browns are a little more sophisticated, and although they may hit corn, you'll do better with mealies, garden worms, and flathead minnows. Big browns love night crawlers. They'll also hit small spinners, spoons, and even tiny plugs.

Brookies are active in cold water, and will hit small spinners. Best bait is the garden worm, but bigger brookies will grab a fathead minnow.

I fish my fatheads two feet under a tiny bobber, with a single BB split shot about 8 inches above a #8 Eagle Claw bait hook. The bobber keeps the fathead out of the rocks and leaves.

Good luck!


----------

